# Sirius XM module location and Mic connector info



## Chyeab0i (Dec 12, 2012)

I've searched endlessly and tirelessly! I would love to install a aftermarket deck but I ran into two problems before i take the plunge. The first is the location of the sirius xm module...instead of buying a ridiculous adapter and running new wires and all...I want to buy an adapter from the module to the back of the headunit. I know the connector names and i know its been done i just need to know the location to verify this before i install. Not trying to tear my car apart trying to find it. Also, does anyone know where the stock mic is connected to and if it is a mini jack? If no, what type of connector or is it hardwired somewhere? I want to use the stock mic. it is wayyyy cleaner look then a visor mounted poop china plastic. please help and thanks! I will upload photos if i can get this info for future people like me who are @[email protected] about stock looks (so thugs dont rob me when they look thru my windows and see fancy stuff).


----------



## greenmeansgo (Feb 7, 2013)

Looking for the answer to this myself.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

In my car, the mic is located in the overhead console, in the corner closest to the driver. I doubt if it's a mini plug - too prone to coming undone. Most likely some kind of locking car connector like the rest of the car has.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

From looking at the radio parts a couple of years ago I think the XM radio circuitry is actually inside the head unit.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> From looking at the radio parts a couple of years ago I think the XM radio circuitry is actually inside the head unit.


That's what I'm seeing for my car. The antenna goes right to the radio - or perhaps to a signal splitter. But nothing seems to identify as a XM module.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

XM radio is integrated into the radio.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

XM tuner is built into the A11 Stock OEM Radio utilized in our cruzens .. easier design with less wiring to and frow ..there are 2 options that I am certain of that you can possibly persue .

1 when purchasing an Aftermarket 2 din H U factor in XM into the equation .
2 supplement the existing A 11 with an Aftermarket H U by creating a splice on the 2 front channels out to speakers the front speakers and into the new H U 's Auxillary inputs . thus saving XM and all of your existing vehichle personalization settings and your steering wheel entertainment control functions . this option should only be undertaken if you have an advanced working knowledge of the cruzens design , canbus , BCM , wiring diagrams and Schematics ..

Yeah I know I spent months studying before I even attempted the tear down and rebuild .


----------

